# Suche Schütz 24V DC 4-7,5KW, Taster



## august123 (1 Juli 2008)

Hi,

ich suche Schütze. Nur 24V DC, 230V Kram habe ich selber genug hier 
Leistung so bis 7,5kW.

Gerne auch gebraucht. Bin auch auf der Suche nach den klassischen Restekisten von Anlagen- Rückbau o.Ä.
Hersteller im Prinzip egal.

Außerdem suche ich noch Moeller Ein/Aus Taster Serie  RMQ oder RD-X.



mfg der august


----------



## WL7001 (1 Juli 2008)

Wofür um Himmels Willen braucht man denn gebrauchte 24 VDC Schütze mit unbekannter Kontaktabnutzung ?

Ich schmeiße gerade übrigens einiges von dem alten Mist ( Schütze und alte Moeller Bedienelemente) weg. Ist gerade Umzug und da bietet sich das an.

Falls du sowas wirklich haben willst, sag was. 

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## august123 (2 Juli 2008)

ich bin Bastler also für private Projekte sind die allemal gut genug. 
Hat nix mit Kunden und Industrieeinsatz zu tun.
Hab großes Interesse, kannst du etwas genauer schreiben um was es sich alles handelt


----------



## WL7001 (2 Juli 2008)

august123 schrieb:


> ich bin Bastler mit Leib und Seele- also für private Projekte sind die allemal gut genug.
> Hat nix mit Kunden und Industrieeinsatz zu tun.
> Hab großes Interesse, kannst du etwas genauer schreiben um was es sich alles handelt



Am Freitag wird ausgemistet, ich schreib dir dann ne PN mit dem was weg soll und dich interessieren könnte.

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## august123 (5 Juli 2008)

und, hast du mal geschaut was ihr alles so übrig habt?


----------



## august123 (10 Juli 2008)

suche weiterhin 24V DC Lastschütze.


----------



## sps-freak (16 Juli 2008)

*24V Schütze und Moeller RMQ*

Also wir können Dir ev. dienen mit:
- 24V Lastschützen von Siemens (genaue technischen Daten schaue ich nach wenn Du Interesse hast)
- RMQ16 Schalter/Taster/Leuchten ec. von Moeller
alles zwar gebraucht, aber höchstens 1Jahr im Einsatz.


Gruß

sps-freak


----------



## august123 (16 Juli 2008)

hast du zufällig einen Schlüsselschalter+ Schlüssel noch da? Das könnte ich noch brauchen, ansonsten hat Wilhelm mit gut mit Tastern und Leuchten ausgestattet (Dickes Danke nochmal )
Muss aber nochmal nachsehen ob ich nicht doch den einen oder anderen Taster brauche.

Schütze, ja. Kannst du mir mal nennen was du hast? Lege aber keinen Wert auf die Serien, würde alles durch die Bank nehmen, solange es eben Lastschütze sind. 
Wie sieht es preislich aus, ich kenne die Neupreise... Aber ich sags gleich vorn weg, soviel kann/ will ich nicht für meine Zwecke zahlen.


----------



## Würgenippel (21 Juli 2008)

*Schlüsselschalter*

habe alles da.
Siemens und Rafi mit Ersatzschlüsseln
fkremer@ewetel.net


----------



## august123 (31 August 2008)

push

hat noch jemand interessante Teile für mich?
Schütze, Taster, Lampen, S5, FUs usw.

Sachen die "zu schade zum rauswerfen sind"?

Einfach mal hier melden.


----------



## himbeergeist (10 September 2008)

Ne S5 115 U habe ich komplett noch liegen mit 96 E und 96 A.

Frank


----------



## das_Chaos (10 September 2008)

hab hier ne s5 90U liegen falls du interesse hast


----------



## SBC-User (10 September 2008)

wenn du wirklich nen alten fu brauchst, melde ich mich mal in ein zwei wochen bei dir, wir räumen gerade ne alte schule aus, da sind ältere abb-geräte drinnen, wobei ich nicht sicher sagen kann das sie noch richtig löppen, da sie vor fast 10 jahre ausser betrieb genohmen wurden, teste die dinge hier eh, da wir sowas ab und an für die azubis benötigen


----------



## august123 (10 September 2008)

FUs hab ich mittlerweile fast genug  Dennoch bevor was in der Tonne landet, melden!

S5 hab ich für 100U viel da, 115U finde ich so unhandlich. 90U ist fast zu schwach.


----------

